# Quick office



## Dominique peraldi (21 Décembre 2011)

Impossible detransferer des documents word .docx  de ma messagerie  ,à l aide de lapplication Quick office pro hd. Il ne peut pas les ouvrir ou il me les mets en lecture seule et je ne peux pas travailler dessus
J ai aussi essayé avec .dotx et .doc


----------

